# Big Ear Bette Will Be Re-Fostered On Saturday



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure going to miss my wee little MaltiBun. Whoever adopts her will have hit the jackpot, that's for sure.

So we leave at 6AM on Saturday to Judy Crowe's, who will be fostering her. My Little Bette needs more time than I can provide, so this is best for her. Judy is home, and can help with her training. 

I'm so sorry little Bette. I feel guilty. I feel like I've let you down. But we are afraid if you were to be adopted, you would be returned because of your potty issues. You be a good girl, and listen to Aunty Judy, okay.

I love you honey. Live long and prosper.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, seeing her again reminds me how adorable she is!!! I know you'll miss her but now there is room in your loving home for another in need.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, you did not fail BEB you gave her a home and love that no one was giving her. Plus she got to meet the rest of your crazy crew. I know you will miss that special little one and so will we.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((((Deb)))) - G-d has a new path for her to take. . . Trust.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You didn't let Bette down. You put her best interests first. You rock!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Potty training when you are not home is very difficult. It took me weeks of going out with Cassie every hour or two to get her reliably trained. You do a remarkable job with working and taking care of so many fluffs. I think it's wonderful that are willing to put Bette's well being before your own wants. Bette, have a wonderful life and find your very own forever home soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! we will miss her on here. I hope she gets her potty issues sorted. She really needs a forever home with someone there all the time. 

:grouphug: sorry, you must be sad


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Her time with you may have been short, but I'm sure the love she got from you and the gang will stay with her forever. Give her sweet ears a little tug from us!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Our little Bette, AKA Bunny, wouldnt be on this earth if you didnt come to the rescue Deb. You gave her love and a warm safe home for the time she has been with you. Now that she is tearing it up, its time for her to move on. One more star on Deb's crown. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hey Deb you brought that sweetheart here so we could all fall in love with her, she's blessed to have had you in her life. I just know whoever adopts Bette will have so many laughs and good times with that crazy girl:wub: I always loved her big ears:wub: sooooooo kissable:smootch: bu the way she looks so pretty in her dress:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness Deb - you certainly didn't let her down! She was given a second chance because you opened your home to her and she simply needs a little bit more attention than you can give because you work. If you didn't work you couldn't provide such a great Casa for all the fluffs that need it!

Cheer up Charlie - BEB is lucky to have found you and to have someone like you that loves her enough to let her go! :HUGS:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I remember the day when you were getting Bette. You were jumping out of your skin because you couldn't wait to get her. You gave her your home, your heart, your love...but potty training...very sneaky to leave that to someone else. :HistericalSmiley: You can't help that you work and we can all agree that potty training is kind of a full time thing until they really get it down pat. You know you're doing the best thing for her. I know you'll miss her but that will free up another spot at su Casa Just remember you're doing it for her...she knows:hugging:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't feel you let her down at all. You loved her and you have helped her on her journey to her forever home. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You didn't let her down,you can only do so much,so many hours in a day. she just needs extra time to get her potty issues in line. I had to do that w/ Bitsy,if I hadn't been at home a lot,I wouldn't have been able to do it.
You were a special waystation on her way to her furever home. You were meant to be there for her,for a certain amount of time. One of many angels watching over her jouney to her furever home.
Maybe she's supposed to moveon so you will have room for another special soul that needs you, just like she did.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Deb I admire and respect you so much for what you and your husband do and sacrifice for these precious fluffs! I can only imagine how difficult it is to see Bette go.  I know you have done the very best you can by her and she knows it.

God bless you Deb! Bette will be okay and always rememeber her first loves...you and your hubby. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh there you are little Bette :wub: missed your update! Thank you so much, Deb, for posting it :wub: and for taking such good care of this little cutie with her cartoon-like ears :wub: loooooove them.

I am very much sure that she is one of the luckiest fluffs to have ended up with you and now will be fostered with another good person 

Wishing her the best and please give her tones of kisses from me.

Oh and please do tell her that I was just practicing when I *tried* to draw her :wub: She deserve some color, I know, but I am still displaying this with some of my fave drawings









Luv ya, little Better and wish you the best:heart:

hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - you did not let her down. As others have said, you gave her hope and a second chance. Now she can move on to the next stage where she can get to the point of finding her fur-ever home. Love to all of you at the Casa!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful Kat! What a sweet gesture!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kat, that's so beautiful!!
xoxoxoxo


Deb, you'll always be Bette's #1 Mom.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> awwwh there you are little Bette :wub: missed your update! Thank you so much, Deb, for posting it :wub: and for taking such good care of this little cutie with her cartoon-like ears :wub: loooooove them.
> 
> I am very much sure that she is one of the luckiest fluffs to have ended up with you and now will be fostered with another good person
> 
> ...


Oh I love it Kat. Though I think the ears had to be even bigger.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Each time I see that girl I am amazed at those glorious ears!!!!! She's on her way in life.....thanks to you. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When we love something in a special way it is difficult when we can't meet EVERY need---that is why one feels this guilt. :wub::wub: I have been there as a parent in a big way lots of times. But God never intended for ME to meet EVERY need---although I expected it of myself. I am not God and letting go can be very painful :smcry::smcry: but sometimes it is one of the huge steps of trust that God knows more than I do and there is a plan moving forward that will be better than what I might have been able to offer! :smhelp: 
Please give her a big kiss from all of us and keep us in the loop!
And, pat yourself on the back that you reached out to her when she was in a MOST precarious spot!:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is so cute with those big ole ears!!! And sitting pretty in her pretty pretty dress... Deb, I know you will miss her...hope her new foster will get her potty trained in no time and she can go to her forever home... *sigh* Just don't know how you can do it ... but GOD BLESS YOU, Sweet Pea!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh gosh, you didn't let Bette down. I believe everything in life happens for a reason. You and Bette's paths were meant to cross. Now, only good things are in store for her. Let that be consolation in your heart, Deb, as you do so much good here in this lifetime. 

Kat, I love the Kat-Toon! That's adorable! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it O.K. for me to save the Cartoon pic of Bette and use it for her Petfinder ad and maybe at the Specialty?? So cute and thanks for your work.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh I love it Kat. Though I think the ears had to be even bigger.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


LMFAO ~ Yup, I agree ~ :smrofl:

Thanks so much for the "Toonz" my dearest Kat. I love you. :grouphug:

And Keri, thanks for the "Tunes". You Rock!!

Thank you everyone!! You are all awesome. 

So yup, we left at 6AM, this morning, arrived at Judy's at 7:30AM. Bette was nervous, but Judy's husband held her, and she calmed down.

I did take my camera, but decided not to take pics, as my friend/coworker was with me, and I would have started bawling, as I always do. 

We left Judy's for Riverside National Cemetary, to retrieve the flags, I then bawled as I was picking up the flags. Just so many emotions all at once. I cried for our veterans, my missing Bette, and my loss of Sugar. 

So, true to form, as I continued to pick up flags, while bawling, I tripped over Thomas' grave. I fell, and the flags, I was holding, went flying. 

Sorry about that Thomas. I know you were the only one who noticed, and got a good chuckle from above. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh I love it Kat. Though I think the ears had to be even bigger.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

The bigger, the bigger the love:wub: awwh



plenty pets 20 said:


> *Is it O.K. for me to save the Cartoon pic of Bette and use it for her Petfinder ad and maybe at the Specialty*?? So cute and thanks for your work.


It sure is  and no need to thank me because my hand couldn't stop itself from drawing a cartoon of this precious girl:wub: I had a blast :chili:
Lol the cartoon needs some coloring I must say though (and bigger ears:HistericalSmiley. But you can for sure take it as it is if you like to  
There is a picture of the real Bette that Deb posted once that I looked at when drawing (edited: this was the picture: 








being at the same position as this one in the cartoon, except of the head that I drew looking upwards. I thought of sharing if you wanted to post the same real photo as well in pet finder or other places too ) 

oh I hope she finds the forever home soon:wub: otherwise I just know that she is in good hands.:wub: thanks to you all:aktion033:



3Maltmom said:


> So yup, we left at 6AM, this morning, arrived at Judy's at 7:30AM. Bette was nervous, but Judy's husband held her, and she calmed down.
> 
> I did take my camera, but decided not to take pics, as my friend/coworker was with me, and I would have started bawling, as I always do.
> 
> ...



deb, you are awesome :aktion033::wub:


----------

